# Need help on Android Netbook please (OS not loading) [SOLVED]



## Black Panther (Jun 25, 2013)

Specs are WM8650 800Mhz, 256MB DDRIII. And an Android OS with which I'm not familiar at all.
I'm not sure what my dad did because he wanted to remove the OS and install some Windows 

Now upon powering it up the netbook remains like this:







No matter which key or combination I press.

Any clue on where to start?
I've pressed all the F keys, Tab, Del, etc but I can't enter the bios or anything.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 25, 2013)

Does it have a pinhole to depress a reset button?

Edit: Is it the 7" or 10" model?

Try holding down the power button; and, either or both, the volume +(up) and/or -(down) buttons.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 25, 2013)

reset hole?


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 25, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Does it have a pinhole to depress a reset button?





de.das.dude said:


> reset hole?



Yes, at the bottom. Pressing it only turns the thing off. Same as the power button.



95Viper said:


> Edit: Is it the 7" or 10" model?



It's the 10" model.



95Viper said:


> Try holding down the power button; and, either or both, the volume +(up) and/or -(down) buttons.



I'm searching for the volume buttons... can't find them 

Google isn't giving much help here. All I seem to be getting is results for pizza


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 25, 2013)

wait for Mussles to wake up. XD he our resident android technician.

i think you may need to reinstall the system. your dad may have deleted some kernel files from the fileviewer XD


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 25, 2013)

^This^  
If it won't reset... then, you may need to download some compatiable firmware for it.

Either android; or, I believe, a modified Windows CE 6.0 will work.

There are some forums around that have the files and info you may need.

Here is a website that has the file and instructions for a 7", that is why I was wondering what you had.

7 Inch Android netbook restore software - WM8650

I had a tablet, with that chip in it, that I messed with... before it decide to go terminal.



Black Panther said:


> Yes, at the bottom. Pressing it only turns the thing off. Same as the power button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, after looking, it seems that those don't have them, that I can tell.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you just reflash the stock rom


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 25, 2013)

KainXS said:


> Can you just reflash the stock rom



I'd need a bit more guidance than that  or perhaps you can point me to some online instructions?

Thing is that as soon as I power up this netbook I get the Android logo and the version, and it stays like that (see photo in first post). No keys work, the mousepad doesn't, the reset button just turns it off, putting in a pendrive does nothing, and I don't know what I'm supposed to put on an SD card to make it boot, and whether I need to enter the bios to choose load order (like a normal pc). What's worse, I've never seen it working correctly so I don't even know what it's supposed to look like when it loads.  I have zero experience on anything which is not Windows...

Edit:

--The most important thing for me now is what to do to make this machine responsive to an SD card or USB to reinstall the OS, or perhaps even to 'reset it to factory settings' without going into a lot of trouble.
--Then also whether I should reinstall Android 2.2 as was originally, or whether it is better to go for Windows CE or some other OS?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 25, 2013)

Try this, maybe it will work... I hope.

Disconnect the battery.
Press and hold the power button until the Power LED does not flicker, or light up, any longer.
Plug in battery & charger and see if it powers up correctly.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2013)

you're gunna have to find out how to reset it in download (firmware upgrade) mode, and flash a new firmware to it.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 26, 2013)

I tried some firmwares for the WM8650, but it's even worse now.

As soon as I booted with the SD card in place all I got was a horizontal line on the screen. Not even an android logo...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> I tried some firmwares for the WM8650, but it's even worse now.
> 
> As soon as I booted with the SD card in place all I got was a horizontal line on the screen. Not even an android logo...



you'll likely need to flash a new kernel and ROM at the same time - they'll need to match. the ofifcial ones may not be easily available, so look into custom roms that come with a kernel. may take multiple flashes of the same rom to get them to stick (first flash sometimes does the partitioning, with the second attempt actually succeeding)


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 26, 2013)

So this one should work? Or is it indispensible that I find one for 10 inch netbook?



95Viper said:


> 7 Inch Android netbook restore software - WM8650



I also found several downloads for the WM8650 which contain a folder called FirmwareInstall and a file called wmt_scriptcmd

Are those OK? ie they should work if I keep persisting?

___________________________________________

Edit:

Trying something....

Getting this:






___________________________________________

Edit again:

Trying Uberoid something...






But I'm getting this...






It's been like this for over 5 minutes now. But I think this thing is slow... 

___________________________________________


Final edit.................


YAY!!!


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry, I did not get back to you... I was under the weather.
However, I see you handled it with your usual tenaciousness and technical abilities.

Glad you got it solved, BP...


----------



## John Nussbaum (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey black panther what did you use to boot the netbook?


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 3, 2016)

@John Nussbaum  this was the link I used, not sure if it still works though, it's nearly 3 years ago:



95Viper said:


> 7 Inch Android netbook restore software - WM8650


----------



## John Nussbaum (Mar 3, 2016)

thanx


----------

